# Planning to move to Malaysia (KL). Need help and guidance



## Amitabh25 (Oct 20, 2014)

Have got a offer of RM 26000 as a Director in a company ( Multi National ). The office will be based out of PJ near Jaya 33. I have two kids one in Grade 8th and one to start school next year. 

*May I request help on the following -*

1. From a Salary point of View, How is the Salary ?

2. I will need a 4 + 1 or 3+1 bedroom condo near office ( 2000 to 3000 square feet) ? What are the rentals for a fully furnished accommodation ? [ if you can help me understand as to what will fully furnished apartment/condo have or should have

3. Kids need to study in a decent school ( Global Indian or equivalent International) near the residence. Can you suggest on the same. 

4. Running cost of house hold, what are the average expenses ?

5. We may require a maid , what are the salaries ?

6. Can you get cars on long term lease, what are the monthly rates ?


----------

